# an Offer to High school/College Bio-teachers



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

(Copied from my post in the "Lounge")

I'm not sure where exactly to post this so I will start here and move it as indicated. I made this offer once before but did not seem to get any indication of interest but...

I have several groups of juvenile to sub adult P. vittatus as well as the original parent pair and a quad group that is breeding.

The parents are producing both a dark red and golden yellow striped variety.

I would like to offer these to a class room environment, free of charge. Help with the shipping charges would be nice but I am not looking to receive any compensation as long as they are not going to a dissection table or someone posing as a teacher to get free frogs.

These are fascinating frogs and have several different calls made by the male depending on circumstances ie. breeding, threatened and I have even noticed that the parent male will attempt to copy the call of my banded Leuc's when they are both calling their female tank mate.

They are very hardy and I believe would make excellent display and research animals in a classroom environment, breed readily and the male is exceptional at carrying tadpoles.

Please note that my account has had several different problems, so sending a PM may or may not be blocked. I have been trying to get this addressed but if you can not get a message to me in private then please post a response here and I will get back with you as soon as possible.

If you are a private individual interested in purchasing, I will discuss this as well with you but I would like to see these frogs helping to encourage students into our hobby and perhaps even the scientific side of these amazing amphibians.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Would you be up to donating to a private middle school?


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

This is so awesome!!i am a middle school science teacher and we studied Phyllobates terribilis (they are in the classroom) and Raniyomeya imitator ( searching for my classroom). Love sharing my passion and learning about the Science behind the frogs.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Charlie,
I have a friend who is a biology professor at Wisconsin Lutheran college.
Just sent him a text about your offer.
He has a 500 gallon reef tank (at the college)and does coral research.
Great spot for some frogs!
will let you know if he is interested.


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

WoW, I am excited to see these replies!

Knowing that these frogs will be in a school environment where students can study the sciences and get them excited by the unique behavior of these amazing frogs is the goal. So I am open to offering them to any teacher as long as they will be using them in a classroom environment for the students education and benefit.

Depending on how many are sent to each class room I can probably put together 6-8 groups of 5 to 6 young frogs (9-12 months old).

I will contact each of you that have left messages of interest and will be happy to answer all others until I have no more to offer.

Thanks to each of you and your desire to bring my/our excitement of these animals to the students!

Charlie


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a friend on DB that has some youngsters that he takes to Havre de Grace and may be interested in some...how are things at this point in your generous offer...there has to be more outreach to people to expose this wonderful preoccpupation/hobby/obsession.....not just about frogs--but to all the peripherial aspects: adhesives, plants, soils, bugs....there is SO much that is so fascinating about this whole field...how can one NOT be caught up in it,


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

I totally agree Judy S.

Bringing all of these different aspects to students will ultimately help them learn the needs of these fascinating animals as well as all of the other intricate aspects involved in making suitable microcosms.

The details that can be applied to every environment created can be almost as fascinating as the dart frogs themselves.

I know I've been discovering new interests along with the "hobby" of keeping and breeding different species of Darts. What I have been finding is that although you can give them the "basics" and they will do well, the more attention to the details of the enclosure can make the hobby go from keeping frogs to developing an interest in such a wide variety other aspects, the plants, the small insects and how they help to tend to the health of the tank and providing additional food sources. The more complete the living environment we make for our little charges the healthier they seem to be.

The happier they are the longer they live and more froglets that they may produce. Who knows one of the students may discover that one key feature that will help reduce breeding issues as "skinny leg" or other "mysterious death" syndromes.

The more complete the environment the less losses and healthier our hobby will be.


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

Something else I wanted interested teachers to know.

The number of frogs I have and how many would work best for your classroom needs are always something that we can discuss and figure out what works best for you.

The number of frogs per group that I mentioned earlier is just an example and to let those interested know that I have a number of them, so this offer is not just going to benefit one classroom. I have enough to put small groups into a number of classrooms.

Also, if this works out as well as it seems to be, I may keep the original parent pair and continue to raise their offspring so I can continue this offer and help other teachers/students and classrooms in the future.

So if your children want to ask their teacher about this that would be great too! I do only have 40 or so to donate this go round but until they are gone I am happy to try and set this up with those interested.

Take care,
Charlie


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

I hope my asking the questions,

are you "the" teacher and what is the name of the school, if these frogs are going into the classroom to benefit the students and has the school given permission to have them in the classroom, I hope these are not considered an offensive thing to ask and turning real teachers off from continuing to contact me with their interest.

I am only asking to avoid an issue with a school that for whatever reason is against the "Poison Arrow Frog" title. I mean P. vittatus is considered the 4th most toxic frog in the wild and I know Canada has a ban on terribilis for that toxic reason.

I'm not asking for a resume, documentation and photographs of them in the classroom... although I am sure that many on DB would enjoy seeing your classroom/students with their new charges.

I have had a number of PM's come in asking about my offer, it is genuine and sincere asked by few. One or two have stopped responding (NO I will not name name's, at this point I can't say they were trying to snowball me or just concerned by my sincerity to give these to a classroom, so no name's).

I have a couple teachers that I am working with to figure out a good group number of frogs for their classroom needs and limitations. Those frogs will be pulled this weekend and set aside specifically for each teacher and sent as is best for the teacher and their schedule to receive them in an overnight shipment.

I only ask to try and avoid possible future issues. So please don't stop contact if you are really a teacher and wanting to receive these frogs for your classroom's benefit.


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

I received 4 Phyllibates vittatus for my classroom because of this ad, and I just can't thank you enough! My students have really enjoyed the new additions to the classroom, especially as I have several calling males and today we saw one in the cocohut with the female. Hoping for tadpoles soon!
I hope more teachers take him up in his offer. I have had a really positive experience. It's great to get some more frogs in the classroom to share with my students!


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Picture from class


----------



## superstubbs33 (Nov 21, 2015)

Another as well, with poster I created about species.


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for the pictures and the update superstubbs33!

I hope the students will be seeing eggs and tadpoles soon  Sounds like the frogs have found a good home. I'm sure they will become a lot more visible as the plants begin to fill in. 

Give them my regards 
Charlie


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

I am VERY interested in some frogs! I teach Kindergarten and we are really getting into dart frogs! We have lots of pets in our classroom including rats, a fish tank, and a chameleon but I think the process of watching frogs and their metamorphosis is fantastic for little ones to witness. Do you have any frogs left to donate? Please say yes!!


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

I just read your post requisition more information. I teach at Trinity Lutheran School in Portland Oregon and yes, I do have permission to have these frogs in my classroom.


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes I have plenty of P. vittatus available for school room donation. I do have to ask that you help with the shipping costs but I will talk with you and others that ask and arrange for shipping you some frogs for your classroom.

Thanks for your interest, I hope others will see that this is a real offer.

Charlie


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

I just wanted to update this offer and let the rest of the D.B. know where this has been taken.

So far I have sent out (8) P. vittatus to 2 different schools and a 3rd is in the wings waiting only on the summer recess and availability of the teacher to have his viv. set up the way he wants for student display.

The first group I sent out has (I was informed) laid eggs and the second group (sent out today for 5/10/16 delivery) are calling so the students should possibly see eggs within the school year.

This has been a satisfying adventure for me and the enthusiasm of the students and teacher's feel genuine and sincere.

I hope others will see this as an opportunity to bring both education and excitement to students in their area and will offer some of their own (hardy) specimen's. 

There is nothing like seeing and hearing a living animal during classroom attendance!

Good Luck to all those who receive frogs and hobbyists new and old!

Charlie


----------



## Wy Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! Wonderful of you to put forward such a great opportunity. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

I am the teacher that has frogs on the way as we speak and I CAN NOT WAIT to update you all with pictures of my Kindergarten class and I opening our frog package tomorrow! My kiddos are ecstatic to be getting them and I can't tell you how blessed I feel to be receiving such a generous gift! Thank you Charlie! You are wonderful!


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

WE HAVE FROGS! I can tell you with words how excited my students are or you can look at the pictures of them as we open the package! All four frogs seem to be doing great and are out and exploring their new cage. Thank you Charlie for all you have done, including sending some Hydei fruit flies, and for all the advice. We greatly appreciate it!


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

Fantastic! Thank you for the pictures Teacher Tia  Truly made my day!

Your viv. looks great and I hope the excitement continues for many years 

It was my pleasure and seeing the excitement in your pictures just made any thing I did pale in comparison!

Thank you for your interest and bringing them to your students!

Charlie


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

UPDATE!

With the growing excitement in this offer I now have 5 classrooms that are going to be receiving or have received groups of the P. vittatus.

I also have another 2 teachers that are either working on making a decision to bring them into the classroom and/or getting confirmation from the school board to allow them into the classroom. (kind of silly since they are not toxic and only "carry" the moniker, but that is education or lack there of. 

I will put the parents back on track to breeding up next years donation offer!

I do have a group of 6 month old vittatus that are probably going to be the last for this year's offer but those teacher's that I have talked with and confirmed that they will have frogs available to their classroom are all being held separately and reserved for them. 

THANK YOU ALL! for the great interest, it has been a pleasure talking with these teachers and seeing, hearing the excitement that a simple offer of a few frogs has made for their classrooms.

Thanks again to everyone who has shown interest in bringing our hobby to the young minds of our children!

Charlie


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

So much fun! If you are thinking about taking a leap and bringing frogs into your classroom and want to chat I would be happy to talk! Also, I'm telling you, Charlie has been fantastic and ever so helpful. Send him a message. You won't regret it!


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

A couple fun silhouette photos of one of the frogs in a cork bark tube!


----------



## Teacher Tia (Apr 19, 2016)

Here is the other one.


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

very cool 

and a very nice new way of showing an artistic view of photography and our little charges 

Nice job Tia


----------



## SPorte7590 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm not in a position to take on anymore frogs at the moment, but I am a 6th grade science teacher and keep PDFs in my classroom. I just wanted to say that I think what you are doing is awesome. I will be using my tank just about every day during our ecology unit. 

Hopefully this will still be going on at a later date when I can take on more. So cool!


----------



## DaisyMaisy (May 6, 2015)

This is such a great idea! I have Starry Night Reed Frogs (Heterixalis alboguttatus) if any teachers are interested. I'm not sure how many I have - I originally had four from Josh's Frogs and then last year they had lots of tadpoles. They are in a natural terrarium and it's hard to count how many frogs there are now. I certainly have some to give away if anyone is interested. They aren't PDFs, and they are nocturnal so they might not be as much fun for small kids. They do great in a natural set up and they seem to be easy to breed!

Teacher Tia, I'm in the Portland area so if you know of any other classrooms I can deliver frogs!


----------



## CharValley (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for Posting your offer to continue and expand this offer DaisyMaisy!

I have sent out all of the sub adult P. vittatus that I had available and I am sure that there are additional teachers that would enjoy sharing this with their students. 

I know that it has been a great feeling receiving the interest from teachers around the country and the excitement that it seemed to create within the classroom and students 

So again thank you for making the offer and I hope you will have success with sharing them as I have.

Charlie


----------

